# My Crazy Neighbor



## TigerinFL

We have el toro zoysia in our yard. Usually its the best looking lawn in the entire neighborhood. I live next to a crazy woman. The lot our house was built on three years ago was empty for ten years. It was the neighborhood dumping ground. Once our house was built the crazy neighbor hated we moved in. I sodded the entire yard and added irrigation which is a must in this climate and soil conditions.

Part of my front yard meets the crazy neighbors property. She doesn't have any grass there and just a little crushed rock. Normally her rock gets weeds during the summer and I do my best to keep them knocked down. The HOA has told her she must do something where the crushed gravel is. In her great wisdom she has poisoned it. Last year she sprayed roundup on a windy day and it took about 20 sq ft. of my zoysia. I just kept on hammering it with water and it took a few months but the zoysia came back. This year it appears she has sprayed her rock with salt or some kind of soil sterilizer. My yard is looking great except where our property lines meet. The zoysia is still brown in that area which is about 75' long and four foot wide.

No one in the neighborhood can talk to her or she will call the police and say you are threatening her. I am telling you guys she is grade A 100% crazy. Even the HOA hates messing with her. Needless to say I am pretty PO'ed because I have deal with her. I may be investing in a great camera system to catch her in the future. If I ever need evidence to take her to court then I will have it.

In the meantime I guess I am going to keep hitting it with water and hope for the best. I keep the HOC at just over one inch.

Any other suggestions on the damaged grass?


----------



## Ware

Wow. Good luck.


----------



## WBrown999

I would confront her with a cell phone video recording in your pocket. That way you have some evidence that no threats were made.


----------



## J_nick

Any pics of the area in question... and the crazy lady :crazy:


----------



## Greendoc

Activated Charcoal. El Toro is very salt tolerant. I do not put it above witches like that to put something containing Imazapyr or Pramitol on someone else's property. Imazapyr is what is in RoundUp 365. Pramitol is available at any TSC.


----------



## Green

Seashore Paspalum is also salt tolerant. It's pretty, too.

Tread very carefully in deciding if you want to confront or not and just put up with it.


----------



## Greendoc

To add, in my state, evidence that chemicals were applied in a manner that contaminated a neighboring property, constitutes chemical trespass. That carries criminal charges with administration by the DOA, police, and finally EPA. The government in Hawaii is crazier than any witch. DOA will gladly come out and take soil and tissue samples in cases of chemical trespass as well. Finding herbicides in your soil or in your grass would become a case against her.


----------



## TigerinFL

Trust me guys .... you don't want a pic ... lol. I think she's had at least 5 husbands. The last one lasted all of 6 weeks!

Unfortunately I cannot approach her at all. When we moved in I was trying to be a nice neighbor. We wanted to put up a nice 6' white vinyl fence that would run along the property line in the back yard. Her fence has seen it better day ten years ago. The reason I tried to talk to her about was it would allow her to remove her old fence before we installed the new fence. I also let her know her old fence was about 2' over on my property line and yes I had it surveyed and marked. She said the survey was wrong and I changed the markers that are buried in the road. Then later that day she called the cops over and said I threatened her.

Crazier than an outhouse rat!


----------



## Movingshrub

@TigerinFL , it seems your neighbor's sister lives next to me. Mine called the cops on me for cutting down trees on my side of the property line.


----------



## Greendoc

On this one, you do not approach her. Let the Florida DEP do that.


----------



## TigerinFL

did your crazy neighbor ever try to convince the HOA that a used hot tub was now a bird bath? I kid you not when they were building this house she had an old hot tub that ended up in the driveway one day. HOA told her to move it and she called it a bird bath!


----------



## Movingshrub

There is always the local city/county code enforcement if she's failing to meet a code. You could have some fun and start putting her address into Zillow on the Make Me Move option.


----------



## ahartzell

This has got to be the funniest thread on TLF in a while :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Movingshrub

Unfortunately, no HOA for my neighborhood. My neighbor had a tree growing out of her boat at one point.


----------



## TigerinFL

here is another crazy story. i have a few of em. so last year during hurricane season one was spinning out in the gulf. she gets some poor sucker to put up her hurricane shutters. cat one hurricane hit 100 miles east and we barely got an inch of rain out the deal.

cra cra (our nickname for her) leaves her hurricane shutters up for the next three months. no one else in the entire neighborhood has theirs up. I guess she gets a letter from the HOA telling her its time to take them down. well she isn't going to do it herself. then one night about midnight I see flashing red lights outside. its the fireman and they are parked out in front of cra cra's house. so I go outside and meet another neighbor and ask what is going on? he says that she reported a gas leak of some sorts. funny thing is no on here has gas! we are all electric.

take a wild guess who she got to take off her hurricane shutters? that's right the fireman did it! our tax dollars hard at work removing her hurricane shutters after midnight ... too funny.


----------



## WBrown999

Thank God you at least have an HOA for some level of Justice. Sheesh!


----------



## RaginCajun

I'd give up a couple feet of property line and make a border wall/buffer zone that would make Trump jealous.

Good fences = Good Neighbors


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Movingshrub said:


> My neighbor had a tree growing out of her boat at one point.


Your username all makes sense now :lol:


----------



## Llano Estacado

RaginCajun said:


> I'd give up a couple feet of property line and make a border wall/buffer zone that would make Trump jealous.
> 
> Good fences = Good Neighbors


+1


----------



## Tellycoleman

RaginCajun said:


> I'd give up a couple feet of property line and make a border wall/buffer zone that would make Trump jealous.
> 
> Good fences = Good Neighbors


I wouldnt give her an inch. Thats what she wants. She is use to playing the system and getting what she wants. openly video tape every transaction have the cellphone out and light turned on. In some states its illegal to video without permission. Move the fence or I will take it down after several written warnings. 
or
Catch more flies with honey.
Lets start on a new foot
Offer to spray her yard with pre emergent and roundup. for $20 bucks ( Put it in writing). Smoke it dead. Give her a holiday gift for being a nice neighbor.
Offer to put her trash can back on the side of her house.
Then go for the KIll and tear down the fence. lol lol lol


----------



## WBrown999

Tellycoleman said:


> Then go for the KIll and tear down the fence. lol lol lol


Ah yes, the ol' bait and switch. She won't even see it coming.

It makes me sad that some people live such a miserable existence. Likely some kind of mental illness. Just a warped perception of truth and reality.


----------



## Movingshrub

"I wouldnt give her an inch."

I'm a semi pro soccer referee in my free time. I try to explain that refereeing is really managing personalities for 22 players plus the technical areas for 90+ minutes, while sprinting.

One of the big themes in our instruction for player management is addressing misconduct (yellow and red cards type of behaviors) as the referee. You don't always have to give the yellow or red, but you *DO* have to address the behavior in some capacity. As a result, out of principal, I have an issue with incentivizing and/or letting unacceptable behavior go unaddressed.

Make sure you don't run afoul of your state's wiretap laws if they require consent of both parties to record, so there is something to be said for having the recording in the opening and even make sure to tell them to CYA. You could just go with something along the lines of, "Have you had any issues with crime? I've been reading about stuff in the news and my wife wanted me to install some fancy night vision hidden cameras on the outside of house. These picture on these things are amazing! It can identify faces perfectly both day and night."


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'm glad I'm not the only one here with neighbor drama. I will briefly share my story, and then my advice on yours 

So I moved in a year and a couple weeks ago. Inbetween my neighbor and I's house was a large depression around a tree on his side of the property. At some point I want to put in pavers on the side of my house there, and didn't want my yard washing away into his. We had had beers together and whatnot and were on friendly terms. So, knowing he is limited on funds and I had some to spare, I bought sand, drainage rock, drainage fabric, etc. and fixed the hole between our yards.

With his permission I had sand delivered via his driveway. His driveway had washed out underneath one corner, and the delivery driver cracked his driveway. It's a very tiny crack, like you could barely get a razor blade in it. Be that as it may, when he got home that day, I told him about it, and he said "Don't worry I have a buddy that does concrete - he is going to polish the floors in my house" so I said "OK get a quote, and I'll give it to SiteOne to get it repaired". Several times, in writing, I asked for said quote.

Fast forward 4 months, still no quote. It's 93 and Charleston Humid out, and Im watering my grass. Which his dog has been pissing on (I think). He comes over to me while I'm watering and says "Gee, looks like you've got some brown spots on your lawn!" and I lose my stuff on him a little bit. Not loud, was just kind of like "Yeah your dog thats right there about to pee on the lawn has been doing it".

He suddenly tells me 4 months later he got a quote for $1350 to fix the crack, and I tell him, we can call SiteOne but I doubt they'll pay it at this point. I guess he was expecting me to just write him a check? Anyway, he sues me, and loses, because a.) I don't work for SiteOne and didn't drive the truck and b.) HE DOESN'T OWN THE HOUSE, HIS MOM DOES!

Since he doesn't keep his yard nice, I had my sod guys sod like 3 feet onto his side of the property line up to the side of his driveway, fill in with dirt under the corner of the driveway, etc. before all this went down.

This guy actually got up in my face once, screaming about how he was going to knock me out.

Anyway, back to your situation - ignore the advice above about offering to do ANYTHING for her. She will call the cops on you and say you're trespassing. Do not engage, repeat, do not engage!

If you have a survey, and the fence is on your side of the property:

1.) Call the non emergency police number. Explain you have an unstable neighbor, and you have a survey, and you will be removing a fence that is on your property. That way, when she calls, they already know to expect it.
2.) Have a witness who isn't your lady be there to help, and to film.
3.) When the police arrive, show them the survey, and ask them to keep an eye on the lady and keep the peace

For the rock area:

1.) Put in your equivalence of an architecture review board request with your HOA. Speak to the board members in person, privately, and explain the real reason you're putting the fence up.
2.) Put up a short 2-3' high fence. Even if the HOA says no. They'll have to take you to court to get you to remove it, and obviously based on how this woman is acting you can say "hey, I need this to protect my person and my property". Explain to the HOA and court if it becomes necessary that when this woman is no longer a danger to herself, others, or your Zoysia, you will happily remove the fence.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Movingshrub said:


> "I wouldnt give her an inch."
> 
> I'm a semi pro soccer referee in my free time. I try to explain that refereeing is really managing personalities for 22 players plus the technical areas for 90+ minutes, while sprinting.
> 
> One of the big themes in our instruction for player management is addressing misconduct (yellow and red cards type of behaviors) as the referee. You don't always have to give the yellow or red, but you *DO* have to address the behavior in some capacity. As a result, out of principal, I have an issue with incentivizing and/or letting unacceptable behavior go unaddressed.


Absolutely this. When somebody is this misbehaved I think you have to send a strong message.


----------



## csbutler

Movingshrub said:


> Unfortunately, no HOA for my neighborhood. My neighbor had a tree growing out of her boat at one point.


If you live inside the city limits atleast you have code enforcement. I'm out here in the county and of course my hoa doesn't want to be active. Basically counting down the days till it hits the fan.


----------



## Movingshrub

@csbutler , oddly enough someone else did call code enforcement on my neighbor. She had a box trailer, a motorcycle trailer, and the boat with the tree in it, plus overgrown grass in the front.

Previously it was all hidden until I started removing trees. She sold all of the aforementioned items and occasionally cuts the grass now.


----------



## WBrown999

Movingshrub said:


> My neighbor had a tree growing out of her boat at one point.


I thought boats belonged in a harbor, not an arbor.


----------



## SCGrassMan

WBrown999 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor had a tree growing out of her boat at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought boats belonged in a harbor, not an arbor.
Click to expand...

Sailing the Seven Trees?


----------



## WBrown999

SCGrassMan said:


> WBrown999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor had a tree growing out of her boat at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought boats belonged in a harbor, not an arbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sailing the Seven Trees?
Click to expand...

Shiver me timbers.


----------



## SCGrassMan

<facepalm>


----------



## balistek

Im a Psychiatric nurse practitioner. Trust me I know all bout crazy Deal with that crap all day long. Sounds very manipulative. I wouldn't try to rationalize or bargain with her. Build that fence high. Get documentation of the property lines. If she is a frequent user of emergency services, I'm sure she is well known to be not quite right. Sorry to hear about your neighbor.

Best of luck,

Ron


----------



## WBrown999

balistek said:


> Build that fence high.


All joking aside, I think Ron is spot-on here. She has put you in a very difficult position, and the best option is to sever ties.


----------



## TigerinFL

Here are a few pics of what I am dealing with. The last pic is of my side yard so you can see we do keep it pretty nice looking. I just lowered the blade to 1 1/8th yesterday so it was the first scalping.


----------



## TigerinFL

so today I contacted the Florida Department of Agriculture since they are the department that handles this kind of thing here. they sent me a form to fill out but our conversation over the phone ended up saying since no one actually saw her doing it, there wasn't a whole they could actually do. they don't even take soil samples to figure out what is going on.

don't worry I am not going to say anything to her. I sure as heck ain't offering to do a dang thing for her because she uses people. she is hardly ever outside so actually catching her in person is about impossible and she doesn't answer her door at all.

if you go back and look at the pics you may not be able to tell but there are weeds growing in her driveway but zero weeds on the crushed rock. to top it off I hadn't noticed till today that the rock she has looks like she has dumped bags of concrete. it's as hard as any concrete road you drive on.


----------



## Greendoc

They do not take soil samples? Mine does. If someone calls about spray drift or runoff, out come the sample vials. People get nailed to the wall for something moving off site


----------



## Movingshrub

If you build a fence on the property line, does it become a commonly shared fence? Just wondering what kind of challenge you'd have if you ever wanted to move, change, demo, paint, or whatever the fence.


----------



## TigerinFL

well when I installed the fence in our backyard I made them leave it 1 foot away from her old crappy fence. this way when her fence blows down (its just a matter of time) then she is going to have this gap. i will never allow her to butt up against my fence since its way on the inside of my property line.

then she will be in a real pickle ..hehehehe. it will cost her a lot of money just because she was stupid.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

TigerinFL said:


> Here are a few pics of what I am dealing with. The last pic is of my side yard so you can see we do keep it pretty nice looking. I just lowered the blade to 1 1/8th yesterday so it was the first scalping.


That domination line though.....


----------



## SGrabs33

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of what I am dealing with. The last pic is of my side yard so you can see we do keep it pretty nice looking. I just lowered the blade to 1 1/8th yesterday so it was the first scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That domination line though.....
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Just buy her house and bulldoze it lol


----------



## Cory

Get yourself a security camera like Nest, Arlo, or Ring. They send notifications to your phone when they see someone and if you pay, depending on the package/brand, they record up to 30 days. Not sure about Ring or Arlo but with Nest you can save clips to your phone or computer for later use. You would have proof she is spraying whatever it is to show your ag department.


----------



## Movingshrub

Another source on camera stuff would be to read ar15.com


----------



## TigerinFL

woohoooo the division of agriculture environmental services is showing up tomorrow for an investigation. I am not holding my breath that anything will come of it but it least she will get her cage rattled a little by some state folks.


----------



## Movingshrub

Pretty much captures my reaction. Hope things go in your favor.


----------



## Greendoc

Hope it works out for you. Criminal property damage is the actual issue. Chemical trespass applies to accidental spray drift or run off. cra cra might be taken away in handcuffs.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'd start the civil paperwork now too for the sod replacement


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Pretty much captures my reaction. Hope things go in your favor.


Mine too. Love it.


----------



## TigerinFL

soooooooo the man (state inspector) came out today. he took a very in-depth statement then some soil samples. cra cra wasn't around so he couldn't talk to her today. he said he was coming back until he gets to talk with her. he is also going by the HOA office and speak with them.

once he gets all that done the samples will be sent off to the lab for evaluation. after that it goes before a review board and depending on what is all in the samples, that will determine if there is a warning given or a fine. he will also be able to let me know if they think the zoysia will come back or if it has to be removed along with any soil.

now we just sit back and wait and to see what the man has to say. the neighbors were cracking up laughing that cra cra is going to get a visit by the state and possible fines.


----------



## SCGrassMan

<3 Sometimes the Bureaucracy works.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

This is great. I was talking to my wife about this thread, and we sat down and I showed her what was going on. We've dealt with crazy landlords in the past, and this woman sounds like our cra cra landlord we used to have many years ago. I was hoping there was an update on your situation, and I was glad to hear that someone came out and actually took soil samples and a statement from you. Let's hope she didn't get her hands on any Spike 80DF


----------



## Greendoc

Colonel K0rn said:


> This is great. I was talking to my wife about this thread, and we sat down and I showed her what was going on. We've dealt with crazy landlords in the past, and this woman sounds like our cra cra landlord we used to have many years ago. I was hoping there was an update on your situation, and I was glad to hear that someone came out and actually took soil samples and a statement from you. Let's hope she didn't get her hands on any _*Spike 80DF*_


Homeowners are not supposed to even know about that one. Or Hyvar X. Or Sahara. I know about those because I am a commercial applicator. Want an area dead for up to 5 years and chemicals leaching into the water table, that's what you use. Having said that, all of those products have a statement "Not for use on lawns. Not for use in residential areas." I saw white powder all over the gravel and dead grass about 12" beyond the gravel. Those chemicals move sideways and downwards. Good thing there were no trees or shrubs in the area. My DOA agent told me one about the sugar plantation spraying Velpar on the roads surrounding the fields. One side of the road was next to a neighborhood. Someone had an orange tree in their backyard. That orange tree died. Homeowner was owed new dirt and an orange tree.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Greendoc said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope she didn't get her hands on any _*Spike 80DF*_
> 
> 
> 
> Homeowners are not supposed to even know about that one.
Click to expand...

I think that all changed with Harvey Updyke.


----------



## Greendoc

Toomer's oaks. I kind of wish the news did not disclose what was used. Now every psycho knows what to use.


----------



## WBrown999

TigerinFL said:


> soooooooo the man (state inspector) came out today. he took a very in-depth statement then some soil samples. cra cra wasn't around so he couldn't talk to her today. he said he was coming back until he gets to talk with her. he is also going by the HOA office and speak with them.
> 
> once he gets all that done the samples will be sent off to the lab for evaluation. after that it goes before a review board and depending on what is all in the samples, that will determine if there is a warning given or a fine. he will also be able to let me know if they think the zoysia will come back or if it has to be removed along with any soil.
> 
> now we just sit back and wait and to see what the man has to say. the neighbors were cracking up laughing that cra cra is going to get a visit by the state and possible fines.


I am SO relieved that this is happening. Sounds like this guy has probably seen this before. Hopefully he can have a conversation with this lady and see that she is coo-coo for cocoa puffs.


----------



## Gibby

Greendoc said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great. I was talking to my wife about this thread, and we sat down and I showed her what was going on. We've dealt with crazy landlords in the past, and this woman sounds like our cra cra landlord we used to have many years ago. I was hoping there was an update on your situation, and I was glad to hear that someone came out and actually took soil samples and a statement from you. Let's hope she didn't get her hands on any _*Spike 80DF*_
> 
> 
> 
> Homeowners are not supposed to even know about that one. Or Hyvar X. Or Sahara. I know about those because I am a commercial applicator. Want an area dead for up to 5 years and chemicals leaching into the water table, that's what you use. Having said that, all of those products have a statement "Not for use on lawns. Not for use in residential areas." I saw white powder all over the gravel and dead grass about 12" beyond the gravel. Those chemicals move sideways and downwards. Good thing there were no trees or shrubs in the area. My DOA agent told me one about the sugar plantation spraying Velpar on the roads surrounding the fields. One side of the road was next to a neighborhood. Someone had an orange tree in their backyard. That orange tree died. Homeowner was owed new dirt and an orange tree.
Click to expand...

I had never heard of it... So did a quick google and clicked on the Amazon page for it. I like the first Question in the Q/A section...


----------



## SCGrassMan

http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2011/02/spike_80df_hard_to_stop_but_he.html


----------



## raldridge2315

SCGrassMan said:


> http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2011/02/spike_80df_hard_to_stop_but_he.html


This was a very sad time for Auburn University and the Auburn family. The exact date that those trees were planted is not known, but it was in the late 1860's. They were located at the main (and original) entrance to the campus. There were simply referred to as the "Auburn Oaks." All of the soil was replaced several feet deep. Today the area has been complete rebuilt and the trees have been replaced with the same variety of oak tree. One had to be replaced twice as the original replacement did not respond well to being dug and moved. The replacements are large enough that they were brought to the campus by tractor-trailer and handled with a crane. This is a very special place for me. My daughters went to school there also. A seedling from one of the original trees is in Lafayette Park across from the United States Capitol in Washington. There is a plaque telling the significance of the tree.


----------



## SCGrassMan

That's so sad. I get people have sports rivalries but that is just an inhuman thing to do. Did they ever catch the people?


----------



## WBrown999

SCGrassMan said:


> That's so sad. I get people have sports rivalries but that is just an inhuman thing to do. Did they ever catch the people?


Yup, Harvey Updyke confessed to the poisoning. He was subsequently prosecuted, jailed, and has since been released. It is my understanding that Auburn is still trying to nail him on civil damages totaling >$1,000,000.


----------



## SGrabs33

WBrown999 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad. I get people have sports rivalries but that is just an inhuman thing to do. Did they ever catch the people?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Harvey Updyke confessed to the poisoning. He was subsequently prosecuted, jailed, and has since been released. It is my understanding that Auburn is still trying to nail him on civil damages totaling >$1,000,000.
Click to expand...

I'm glad he was stupid enough to call in to that radio show, change his name, and say what he had done. He thought he wouldn't get caught :lol:


----------



## FRD135i

WBrown999 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad. I get people have sports rivalries but that is just an inhuman thing to do. Did they ever catch the people?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Harvey Updyke confessed to the poisoning. He was subsequently prosecuted, jailed, and has since been released. It is my understanding that Auburn is still trying to nail him on civil damages totaling >$1,000,000.
Click to expand...

$800,000 and he has been making MINIMUM payments of $100 a month. They just took him to court and are increasing to $200 a month. Never went to Alabama and named his kids Bear Bryant, Crimson Tyde and wanted to name his third Ally Bama. I don't know about yall but I'm naming my kids John "220b" Deere, Swardman, and Cali Trimmer. Former Texas State trooper at that.

Anyways, enough of that, how about an update on YOUR Cra Cra? @TigerinFL


----------



## Greendoc

Cra Cra is now a fugitive from the law. She cannot be seen at home because the FL DOA is looking for her. That is the best possible outcome. So much for her falsely accusing neighbors of threatening her, she is wrong and she know it.


----------



## FRD135i

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXTn2gSG7es


----------



## SCGrassMan

Good. I hope they get it.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Maybe you all see something I don't, but it doesn't sound like she's intentionally killing your turf. She sprayed roundup on a windy day (woops) and then used a salt-based herbicide that ran into your lawn. Not like she maliciously applied it directly to you. Yeah, she probably doesn't like it that the best lawn in the neighborhood is next to her, when she doesn't know how to care for it nor have the desire to manage it well.

Sunday School 101. Does she like cookies? Make her a plate of cookies, walk over, be kind, build a bridge, try to help. Offer to manage the weeds for her, maybe give her advice. Suggest turning her into the HOA? Yeah, she probably has been threatened with that and doesn't want anyone doing it more.

A little extra herbicide now and then when you're already out there would be a great way to make a friend. Invite her to your next neighborhood cookout. Let the HOA deal with her noncompliance of their regulations.

Perhaps she's so defensive because everyone hates HER for not keeping her lawn or following HOA regulations?

All this talk about recording her, videotaping, setting a trap, etc - that's a great way to escalate conflict.


----------



## TigerinFL

let me assure you that I am not the only one in this neighborhood who has tried to work with her. she uses people and I guess I am getting old and I don't have the desire to become involved. in a neighborhood of over 200 no one and I do mean no one wants to deal with her. there is no dealing with the cra cra.


----------



## Topcat

@HoosierLawnGnome you being up a valid point, and makes me wonder. Hmmmm.... think about it for a second. How many of us actually get on their hands and knees to get a close look at their grass, how many of us will cut grass several times a week - even when it might not need a cut, but to knock a few mm off the top and to get stripes you cut it anyway? How many of us will bury an otherwise perfect looking lawn under sand to make it look better? How many of us will spend thousands of dollars on a lawn mowers, herbicides, pesticides, fertilizers, wetting agents and the list goes on. How many of us have more than one, two and in some cases three lawn mowers?

I could go on, but the point is, maybe - just _maybe_ WE are the crazies... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

At least my wife keeps telling me I am, so maybe there is something to it. :nod: :nod:


----------



## Greendoc

We are not crazy because in spite of spending enough money to equip a golf course, we are there when neighbors need help. Vandalizing their property is not what we are about. Most of us are the model homeowners in the neighborhood. To maliciously put poison on someone else's property is crazy, correction, criminally insane. I can imagine the men in white scrubs coming to pick her up and a long stay in the hospital surrounded by razor wire..


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

@TigerinFL No doubt she's difficult to work with.

Criminal prosecution for killing a 4 ft strip of your yard? Yeah, I wouldn't be happy about it either - but it is likely she did it on accident.

-------

I've been there done that. Caught a guy with a rap sheet a mile long breaking into our van in the garage after I put up some cameras when someone stole a mower from the driveway. Car, full face on video - perfect HD video.

Without a family member IDing him - it was just a video. They called in a favor and got an interrogator to evoke a confession. On that basis, they got him to plead guilty. Prosecutors told me they'd force him to leave the area and what not. 
You know what happened? He had to wear an ankle bracelet. That's it. For a felony - he had many priors too. A year later, the detectives called me because they lost the video. Had to resend it.

What a joke.

It is extremely difficult to put people in jail or force them to move. Maybe not in FL - IANAL.

------

My point is that criminal prosecution is a very difficult, time consuming, and potentially expensive way to protect 4' of turf next to someone likely to kill it every so often 

I'd vote for a shadow box fence, and sending Christmas cards / cookies / party invitations over every once in a while.


----------



## TigerinFL

4' of turf that is about 70' long and its the second time she has done it. so what if she is using something that leaches into the soil like a soil sterilizer and it creeps over to a new palm tree that cost $1,200? i wouldn't put it past her.

honestly we are real easy folks to get along with. I am in sales so I know how to talk to people. my company calls me the clean up guy. when the company has a customer who is not happy or is being unreasonable, guess who gets the call? normally I can win them over pretty quick and they are saying thank you before I leave. cra cra? not so much.

if you'd like her name and address I can arrange that for you :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

TigerinFL said:


> if you'd like her name and address I can arrange that for you :lol:


 Time for an anonymous gift


----------



## raldridge2315

Movingshrub said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you'd like her name and address I can arrange that for you :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for an anonymous gift
Click to expand...

Actually, Phillip, a horse head in her bed came to my mind!!


----------



## Greendoc

:thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Maybe you all see something I don't, but it doesn't sound like she's intentionally killing your turf. She sprayed roundup on a windy day (woops) and then used a salt-based herbicide that ran into your lawn. Not like she maliciously applied it directly to you.


Which lawn is more expensive to replace, the one dead from intentionally being poisoned, or the unintentionally poisoned one?


----------



## Guest

security cameras and a blue iris server running 24/7 ! document everything lol


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Get a lawyer to write a demand letter that she discontinue all trespass on your property or you'll have no choice but to seek injunction.

If she's crazy there's not much else to do but either put up with it or go scorched earth.


----------



## Movingshrub




----------



## Greendoc

Escalation is when the attorney is named Remington, Ruger, Sig, or else you are represented by the firm Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Greendoc said:


> Escalation is when the attorney is named Remington, Ruger, Sig, or else you are represented by the firm Smith and Wesson.


When she hires **** Punch to defend her you'll know she isn't going quietly :bandit:


----------



## Crabbychas

@TigerinFL I live right by the Publix near Lake Powell and I got some crazy neighbors too. The people 3 houses down get boozed up and shoot off fireworks around 10pm twice a week and at the house down from them they guy has an oyster catering business and he just dumps the old shells on the side of the road across the street since he doesn't have space to dump them on his lawn anymore. And of course, I cut down some Oleanders in my yard and throw the branches out to be picked up by the city since they have a lawn waste pick up and 2 days later I'm the one getting a warning from code enforcement. Glad you went to the state with it cause the local officials aren't gonna do jack to help you


----------



## Gibby

Nixnix42 said:


> security cameras and a blue iris server running 24/7 ! document everything lol


This, you can get decent cameras for about $50 from aliexpress and then use blue iris for the recording.


----------



## Guest

invest in some hikvision/daua cameras bout $80-100 each and a cheap i3 blueiris server very stable and excellent mobile app as well. 24/7 security monitoring no fees no "cloud" recordings on 3rd party servers.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I like synology better than blue iris. 
I agree on camera. If you have an Ethernet line then get a POE camera and a POE switch. A lot less to install. And easy


----------



## TigerinFL

haven't heard back anything from the state yet. i was told it might take several weeks, so here we wait.

her latest episode has been to add led flood lights outside her garage. now normally that wouldn't bother me except when she leaves them on all night long and they shine directly in our bedroom windows. i swear i could lay in bed and read a book without turning any lights on inside our house. i am kind of surprised that a plane hasn't attempted to land on our street yet.

we warned some of our neighbors if they drive down our street at night they might get a burned retina if they glance towards our house.


----------



## TigerinFL

Crabbychas said:


> @TigerinFL I live right by the Publix near Lake Powell and I got some crazy neighbors too. The people 3 houses down get boozed up and shoot off fireworks around 10pm twice a week and at the house down from them they guy has an oyster catering business and he just dumps the old shells on the side of the road across the street since he doesn't have space to dump them on his lawn anymore. And of course, I cut down some Oleanders in my yard and throw the branches out to be picked up by the city since they have a lawn waste pick up and 2 days later I'm the one getting a warning from code enforcement. Glad you went to the state with it cause the local officials aren't gonna do jack to help you


ain't that the truth. code enforcement is a joke here


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Might be time for a well placed BB shot


----------



## Tellycoleman

Colonel K0rn said:


> Might be time for a well placed BB shot


+1


----------



## Crabbychas

TigerinFL said:


> haven't heard back anything from the state yet. i was told it might take several weeks, so here we wait.
> 
> her latest episode has been to add led flood lights outside her garage. now normally that wouldn't bother me except when she leaves them on all night long and they shine directly in our bedroom windows. i swear i could lay in bed and read a book without turning any lights on inside our house. i am kind of surprised that a plane hasn't attempted to land on our street yet.
> 
> we warned some of our neighbors if they drive down our street at night they might get a burned retina if they glance towards our house.


How close are you to the beach? Might be able to take it up with the DEP since it can effect turtles if you are within 1000'


----------



## FRD135i

TigerinFL said:


> her latest episode has been to add led flood lights outside her garage. now normally that wouldn't bother me except when she leaves them on all night long and they shine directly in our bedroom windows. i swear i could lay in bed and read a book without turning any lights on inside our house.


Had this happen once. Had a buddy who had a stadium light that he used as a shop light, I put that bad boy on a ladder one night and let it rip. Needless to say they got the point. 
Short of melting her house with the light of god I vote for bb/pellet gun. Being that it's led though that may not work. This is why I have blackout curtains no matter what.


----------



## TulsaFan

@TigerinFL Any update with the crazy neighbor???


----------



## TigerinFL

no word from the state yet. i called last week and they said they would check on it. so far no word. remember we are dealing with state government that works at the speed of slow. :roll:

buuuuuuuuut ........... one of my neighbors came by today. we have a community pool here in the neighborhood. he said he and his wife were swimming last week and low and behold they met CraCra live and in person. they never had met her before so they had no idea.

she proceeds to tell them that she was the first house built in the neighborhood and that she used to be a famous movie star! she quit doing movies because she got tired of all the people hounding her for autographs. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I told ya'll she was crazy as an outhouse rat.


----------



## randy

Oh man. I love crazy people. You'll find she brings the neighborhood together better than fireworks. The only way to deal with a crazy person is with crazy in return. Wait until late at night and one week at a time start lining her side of the property line with big, heavy boulders. If she asks after the first one, tell her you know nothing about it and suggest that maybe it fell out of the sky. Don't tell any of your neighbors it's you either. Eventually it will serve as a good border. It will help guide her herbicide applications. She'll never move the boulders herself and might even start to like the space rocks.

Later this will serve as entertainment to you and your wife as you start hearing stories around the neighborhood of folks she told that the rocks are space rocks from aliens and whatnot.


----------



## TulsaFan

@TigerinFL I could really use an update regarding your crazy neighbor. Please!!!


----------



## robertmehrer

I just read this whole thread and yes I need an update !!! Lol. I can say that where I live if we are spraying anything we have to make sure the city doesn't come by or that we are very careful where we spray. We have tons of water ways and natural water areas that are protected and if you contaminated them you can be jailed and fined for repairing the issues.

Even drainage has to be approved by the city engineers. (I'm in city limits) apparently the city and builders built French drains and special run offs where I live and we cannot modify th without hefty fines.

I feel your pain... my two neighbors are older guys and gladly ask.. hey what ya spraying can ya hit mine too? Lol


----------



## dre white

I have neighbors that walk their dogs and allow them to urinate on my lawn so I get dead spots where the dogs go. I just might resort to cayenne pepper to keep them out. I have asked them nicely but now its time for action. 
I would just tell your neighbor that she is hurting my grass and that I will take care of the problem for her.


----------



## TigerinFL

because of Hurricane Michael everything took a backseat with the state. I never expect to hear anything from them. crazy I know but the Hurricane put a damper on everything in this area. they have bigger fish to fry with the timber industry and farmers than a lawn.

at least she has never tried to pull that stunt again. on the other hand she was laying out naked in her back yard last week. from my bedroom window I can see over the six foot fence in her back yard. not that I went out looking to find her, but there she was in all her glory.

we'll just say she spent some money on some bolt on's and leave it at that.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

TigerinFL said:


> there she was in all her glory.
> 
> we'll just say she spent some money on some bolt on's and leave it at that.


Understood. Did you yell out the window "To bad you didn't put roundup on that turf?"


----------



## Cory

TigerinFL said:


> we'll just say she spent some money on some bolt on's and leave it at that.


😂🤣😂


----------



## Movingshrub

TigerinFL said:


> we'll just say she spent some money on some bolt on's and leave it at that.


Pictures or it didn't happen. @Gibby can point you towards the discord.


----------



## Gibby

http://thelawndiscord.com


----------



## ctrav

Gibby said:


> http://thelawndiscord.com


What is this??


----------



## ericgautier

ctrav said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thelawndiscord.com
> 
> 
> 
> What is this??
Click to expand...

A place to hang out/chat during the day.. :lol:


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thelawndiscord.com
> 
> 
> 
> What is this??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A place to hang out/chat during the day.. :lol:
Click to expand...

Well that is awesome and I appreciate the invite!! 👍🏾


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thelawndiscord.com
> 
> 
> 
> What is this??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A place to hang out/chat during the day.. :lol:
Click to expand...

Do you have to bring anything meaningful to the conversation or can I just be myself?


----------



## Gibby

TN Hawkeye said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this??
> 
> 
> 
> A place to hang out/chat during the day.. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to bring anything meaningful to the conversation or can I just be myself?
Click to expand...

BYOB.... Also like a dad support group


----------



## krevo81

I would definitely try and get some footage of her doing it - a 4-6 channel DVR isn't that expensive. Secondly - I would leave her a formal notice either via mail or at her door that you've reported to the HOA that her activities could potentially be damaging your property and let them deal with her. If my neighbor did something this moronic - I would talk to her but I would still keep the HOA involved because their asking her to deal with her sideyard is now affecting your property.


----------



## ThomasPI

TigerinFL said:


> so today I contacted the Florida Department of Agriculture since they are the department that handles this kind of thing here. they sent me a form to fill out but our conversation over the phone ended up saying since no one actually saw her doing it, there wasn't a whole they could actually do. they don't even take soil samples to figure out what is going on.
> 
> don't worry I am not going to say anything to her. I sure as heck ain't offering to do a dang thing for her because she uses people. she is hardly ever outside so actually catching her in person is about impossible and she doesn't answer her door at all.
> 
> if you go back and look at the pics you may not be able to tell but there are weeds growing in her driveway but zero weeds on the crushed rock. to top it off I hadn't noticed till today that the rock she has looks like she has dumped bags of concrete. it's as hard as any concrete road you drive on.


Set up a video camera on that side of your house for surveillance. 100% legal and has no expectation of privacy out doors in her front lawn.


----------



## BenC

SCGrassMan said:


> I'd start the civil paperwork now too for the sod replacement


This is key in my opinion. State ag depts will prioritize more if there is an actionable. I can nearly guarantee they'll have no interest in moderating a neighbor dispute. But actual tangible damage with clear recourse, more apt to follow through.


----------



## SCGrassMan

BenC said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd start the civil paperwork now too for the sod replacement
> 
> 
> 
> This is key in my opinion. State ag depts will prioritize more if there is an actionable. I can nearly guarantee they'll have no interest in moderating a neighbor dispute. But actual tangible damage with clear recourse, more apt to follow through.
Click to expand...

I'd just enjoy making her suffer.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Tellycoleman said:


> I like synology better than blue iris.
> I agree on camera. If you have an Ethernet line then get a POE camera and a POE switch. A lot less to install. And easy


What brand cameras do you use with your Synology?


----------



## Tellycoleman

I have been using Reolink cameras they are great.
I personally use these

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016UCNP08/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_10?smid=A15NUCR7ITLOD6&psc=1


----------



## TigerinFL

so I FINALLY got a letter from the state ag folks. they are the ones who came out to investigate this whole load of crap. in a nut shell it says that yes there were things found in the soil (2 4D, Simazine and some other stuff I can't remember what).

their finding said they could not prove that it came from my crazy neighbor but in the letter to her they said for her to watch more carefully when she would be spraying in the future.

so for all the drama it came out to more than a nothing burger. at least she knows I WILL call the state if there is an issue again.

and in other news here is a pic of my backyard these days. 18' x 36' L shape pool going in. tomorrow is gunite day. pics were made before rebar going in. maybe by next year I will have a backyard again. at least it only takes about 10 minutes to cut and bag the front yard .. lol


----------



## TN Hawkeye

TigerinFL said:


> so I FINALLY got a letter from the state ag folks. they are the ones who came out to investigate this whole load of crap. in a nut shell it says that yes there were things found in the soil (2 4D, Simazine and some other stuff I can't remember what).
> 
> their finding said they could not prove that it came from my crazy neighbor but in the letter to her they said for her to watch more carefully when she would be spraying in the future.
> 
> so for all the drama it came out to more than a nothing burger. at least she knows I WILL call the state if there is an issue again.
> 
> and in other news here is a pic of my backyard these days. 18' x 36' L shape pool going in. tomorrow is gunite day. pics were made before rebar going in. maybe by next year I will have a backyard again. at least it only takes about 10 minutes to cut and bag the front yard .. lol


I sincerely hope you dont come home some day to find her swimming in your pool in "all her glory." Bolt ons and turf for all to see. :shock:


----------



## ctrav

TigerinFL said:


> so I FINALLY got a letter from the state ag folks. they are the ones who came out to investigate this whole load of crap. in a nut shell it says that yes there were things found in the soil (2 4D, Simazine and some other stuff I can't remember what).
> 
> their finding said they could not prove that it came from my crazy neighbor but in the letter to her they said for her to watch more carefully when she would be spraying in the future.
> 
> so for all the drama it came out to more than a nothing burger. at least she knows I WILL call the state if there is an issue again.
> 
> and in other news here is a pic of my backyard these days. 18' x 36' L shape pool going in. tomorrow is gunite day. pics were made before rebar going in. maybe by next year I will have a backyard again. at least it only takes about 10 minutes to cut and bag the front yard .. lol


Congrats on the pool!


----------



## TigerinFL

she once had a nice pool years ago according to Google Earth. you can see where she had it filled in. who fills in a pool in FL????

crazy that's who!!!


----------

